# Ambulance Delivery?



## puggles (Jul 29, 2010)

Pt delivery in the ambulance in route to the hospital.  I am trying to find a diagnosis code for the delivery in the ambulance.  Any suggestions??  
Thank you!!


----------



## hthompson (Jun 17, 2011)

How about the diagnosis for the admission to the hospital with the delivery in the ambulance?


----------



## lscott (Jun 19, 2011)

are you billing for the ambulance company charges?  if not, and you are billing for your provider, you cannot bill for the delivery of the baby.  However, you can bill if your doctor delivered the placenta; also bill for the antepartum and postpartum care.  There are V-codes for newborn status, but off the top of my head I don't remember if there is one that says baby was born in ambulance.  Off the top of my head, I don't remember a specific code for delivering in an ambulance.   I had to code it once, but I can't remember what I used.


----------



## preserene (Jun 19, 2011)

As regards the diagnosis code:

 When the delivery occurs outside the hospital admission, it is deemed as outside delivery, be it ambulance or car, home delivery. 
Selection of Primary Diagnosis:
A delivery procedure code should not be used for a woman who has delivered prior to admission to the hospital. Any postpartum repairs should be coded
When the mother delivers outside the hospital prior to admission and is admitted for routine postpartum care and no complications are noted, code V24.0, Postpartum care and examination immediately after delivery, should be assigned as the principal diagnosis.
General Rules :
1.	Obstetric cases require codes from chapter 11, codes in the range 630-677, Complications of Pregnancy, Childbirth, and the Puerperium. 
2.	Chapter 11 codes have sequencing priority over codes from other chapters. 
Additional codes from other chapters may be used in conjunction with chapter 11 codes to further specify conditions.
3.	Chapter 11 codes are to be used only on the maternal record, never on the record of the newborn. 
4.	An outcome of delivery code, V27.0-V27.9, should be included on every maternal record when a delivery has occurred.


----------



## hthompson (Jun 21, 2011)

I am not billing for ANY of the delivery, placenta was already delivered; simply stating that mom delivered in the ambulance and then was admitted for follow up.  I have the mom coded as 99223 for day 1, can day 2 be coded 99232 and then d/c on day 3 99238?  I was looking for dx code for mom as well?  Oh yeah, I see the V24.0, as mentioned, I think that'll work.

Baby is coded as 99460 for day 1, 99462 for day 2 and 99238 for day 3, dx V30.1

Any input?


----------



## medical coder (Jul 13, 2011)

puggles said:


> Pt delivery in the ambulance in route to the hospital.  I am trying to find a diagnosis code for the delivery in the ambulance.  Any suggestions??
> Thank you!!


 Do you use 650 plus V code for the baby when the baby is born in the ambulance?


----------



## preserene (Jul 13, 2011)

No, 650 is for maternal code. for baby, V-code and if any condition 740-759 was found thenit would go for baby record.


----------

